# paph identification



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello I have this orchis which was to refuse in a judgement AOS because it seems that I do not have the good identification


----------



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello 

I have this orchis which was to refuse in a judgement AOS because it seems that I do not have the good identification


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Raymond,

Welcome to the forum. What was the name you entered it as? It obviously is a Paph. hirsutissimum hybrid with perhaps some Paph. villosum in the background, but hard to say what it is exactly.

Robert


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2008)

What does the tag say?


----------



## bench72 (Dec 9, 2008)

It does look like Paph Invincible which is often seen around... a really old cross between Monsieur de Curte (villosum var. boxalli x insigne) and hirsutissimum...

here's a pic of Paph Invincible


----------



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

l' label gives me like name Paph. badge ' Harefield Hall' J found on Internet on a Japanese site the name Paph. badge ' Harefield Hall' with an paph invincible annotation


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2008)

Search "invincible" or "harefield hall" in the paph photo threads.


----------



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry I use a translator to write in English 

l' label gives me like name Paph. insigni ' Harefield Hall' J found on Internet on a Japanese site the name Paph. insigni ' Harefield Hall' with an paph Invincible annotation paph


----------



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

where one finds the sites of research


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a current thread and photo of insigne 'Harefield Hall'. The judges were correct.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10201


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 9, 2008)

Raymond on this site we've recently had an insigne 'Harefield Hall' picture posted, so use our search right above on the blue bar & you will see it's not the same. Sorry, but appreciate it for what it is - a nice paph that is blooming!


----------



## raymond (Dec 9, 2008)

oke: merci a tous


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 9, 2008)

bench72 said:


> It does look like Paph Invincible which is often seen around... a really old cross between Monsieur de Curte (villosum var. boxalli x insigne) and hirsutissimum...
> 
> here's a pic of Paph Invincible



I do agree!


Ramon


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with Paph. Invincible


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 9, 2008)

"Harefield Hall" is far more common on plant labels than as a plant. I have had at least 2 plants labelled as Harefield Hall, and, in my case, both bloomed out as ordinary nondescript insigne. Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 10, 2008)

I have to agree with these guys as well, Invincible


rdlsreno said:


> I do agree!
> 
> 
> Ramon


 


Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I agree with Paph. Invincible


 


bench72 said:


> It does look like Paph Invincible which is often seen around... a really old cross between Monsieur de Curte (villosum var. boxalli x insigne) and hirsutissimum...
> 
> here's a pic of Paph Invincible


----------

